# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  ALMOÇARADA de 2005 !!!

## Ricardo Lacerda

Aí está meus amigos....
....a já tanto aguardada almoçarada de início de ano!!!

Proposta por alguns membros da cidade Invicta eis que finalmente surge data e programa:

O almoço será no Sábado dia 19 de Fevereiro em restaurante a combinar, na zona de Matosinhos. Obviamente que o prato preferencial será a famosa e tradicional "Francesinha à moda do Porto" ..mas para quem não gostar terá que existir alternativa...
Posteriormente estão agendadas algumas visitas a aquários de membros do Fórum (se mais alguém se quizer oferecer para deixar ver o seu "tesouro" ainda estamos abertos a isso...) e depois, para acabar em beleza os membros do ReeFForuM terão o previlégio de pré-inaugurar e apadrinhar a abertura de mais uma casa da especialidade, virada principalmente para os aquários de recife. A loja abrirá ao público somente no dia seguinte, estando reservadas para os presentes no almoço o direito a comprar em "première" e com desconto peixes, corais, material, etc....

Desde já o agradecimento do ReeFForuM pela organização "Nortenha" deste evento.
As inscrições serão feitas aqui e alguma dúvida deverá ser posta ao nosso colaborador nortenho Pedro Pacheco.

Um abraço... e conto com vocês todos!!!
Ricardo Lacerda

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Nem era preciso dizer .... EU VOU !!!!!

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Como era de esperar eu estou lá   :SbOk3:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Lá estarei !

----------


## Julio Macieira

PRESENTE  :SbBiere5:  

Se já não tiver a carta de condução apreendida na altura  :Icon Cry:  , isto de proibirem as pessoas de andarem acima dos 200km/hora nas autoestradas tem de acabar.

----------


## Eduardo Mata

> PRESENTE  
> 
> Se já não tiver a carta de condução apreendida na altura  , isto de proibirem as pessoas de andarem acima dos 200km/hora nas autoestradas tem de acabar.


se eu for (ainda não sei),não me custa nada passar em coimbra,para dar uma boleia!! mas depois falamos!!  :SbOk2:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

A pedido de alguns membros do Fórum agradecia que quem viesse de Lisboa e pudesse trazer alguém à boleia que coloque aqui o aviso...assim quem não tem hipótese de vir de outra maneira pode ser que consiga aparecer...

Abraços

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá a todos
Eu estou a pensar ir mas ainda não sei pois como ando com obras em casa não sei se poderei ir é muito cedo para confirmar mas em tempo confirmo, sou de Leiria e tb posso levar alguns amigos de outras paragem....
Um abraço
Paulo Serrano

----------


## João Soares

Boas, confirmo a minha presença na almoçarada.
Sr. Juca isso de ficar sem carta a essa velocidade é vergonhoso....  :Prabaixo:  
Olha que eu sei que o teu carro ainda lhe dá mais um bom bocado  :SbOk:  .
Aquele abraço

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Alguém poderia me dar uma boleia do Brasil para o almoço??????  :Coradoeolhos:  
Agradeceria muito!!!!!!      hehehehehe..........brincadeira!  :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Rodrigues

Contem comigo para a francesinha. Dia 19 lá estarei.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Mais um aqui pra comer a "francesa"  :Wink: 

Vemo-nos lá  :Wink: 

Abraço

----------


## Rui Bessa

Viva,
Mais um  :SbBiere5:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Pedro Alves

Frãonssezinha ?????  :SbLangue23:  
Tou lá   :Pracima:  
Abraço...

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Isto está-se a compor !!!!
Vários membros me perguntaram se podem levar acompanhantes...
..claro que SIM!!!
Agradecemos é que quem tenciona levar mais gente quando fizer a inscrição o comunique por forma a que os organizadores consigam o espaço ideal para tal e possam negociar as melhores condições...
Pelos inscritos e acompanhantes já ultrapassámos as duas dezenas....
..vamos continuar a aumentar a lista para a festa ser maior!!!
Dentro em breve a organização colocará o programa definitivo da "ALMOÇARADA 2005" .

Abraços

----------


## Miguel Ribeiro de Sousa

:SbSourire:  Mais um p'ra festa!!!  :Big Grin:  podem contar comigo...
Até lá...

Um abraço  :Smile:

----------


## Cesar Soares

Mais um aqui, é claro...
Abraço
Cesar

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Agradecemos é que quem tenciona levar mais gente quando fizer a inscrição o comunique


Levo mais um aquariófilo comigo

----------


## Luis Miguel

eu até que gostava de ir, mas não conheço ninguém e sou muito envergonhado(hehe), e também não tenho nenhum aquario marinho.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ....mas não conheço ninguém...


É exactamente para isso que servem estes encontros!!! Até ver nenhum dos membros se revelou um "serial killer"... por isso serás bem recebido!!!

----------


## Jorge Dias

GUARDEM UM LOGAR PARA MIM  :Pracima:

----------


## João Mouzinho

Oi a todos...

Eu também vou comer a francesinha...

Se puder levo dois convidados...

Um abraço a todos 
JOão MOuzinho

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Finalmente estamos em condições de vos apresentar o programa do almoço:

12.30 - Encontro em frente à câmara de Matosinhos.
13.00 - A bela Francesinha será "deitada a baixo" bem perto daí no café/restaurante "Requinte".
14.00 - Partida para a visita aos aquários de alguns aquariofilistas do norte (1 deles com 4000l).
16.00 - Visita a lojas da especialidade no Norte: Miosótis, Natantia
17.00 - Inauguração da Sohal
17.30 - Apresentação da linha da Sumptech

NOTA: O programa ainda será melhorado, faltando só a confirmação por parte de mais uns elementos.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Grande programa sim senhor!!!
.. só falta saber como vamos ter à câmara...  :Admirado:  

.. não há por aí um mapa ou um esquema?... ou pelo menos uma explicação???

----------


## Julio Macieira

Tambem acho. Para mim no Porto tudo que seja mais que a rotunda da Boavista já é complicado. :Icon Cry:

----------


## Bruno Ferreira

Boas,

podem contar comigo... só preciso é de uma boleia   :Coradoeolhos:  

Cumps,

Bruno

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Reservem mais um lugar pra mim que eu gosto de Francesinhas, e estou curioso para ver a loja do João.

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas pessoal
Se não houver nenhum imprevisto, podem colocar mais uma cadeira á mesa para me sentar.(não gosto de almoçar de pé   :SbSourire:  ).

Cumprimentos e até dia 19   :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Boas,

É com imensa pena minha mas não vou poder comparecer, acreditem que fiz tudo para que fosse possível estar presente, mas por razões que me ultrapassam a mim directamente não me é possível comparecer.

Abraço,

Ricardo Pinto

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

O programa final para o almoço dia 19 de Fevereiro:

10:00  Encontro em frente a casa da música na Boavista
10:15  Partida para a loja Natantia
11:15  Partida para a loja Miosotys
13:15 - Encontro em frente à câmara de Matosinhos.
13:30 - A bela Francesinha será "deitada a baixo" bem perto daí no café/restaurante "Requinte".
15.00 - Partida para a visita aos aquários de alguns aquariofilistas do norte (1 deles com 4000l).
16.00 - Inauguração da Sohal

Nota: ainda hoje devo colocar um mapa para ser mais facil o encontro.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Querem obrigar-me a levantar de madrugada ao Sábado ? Estou a ver essas 10h00 muito complicadas de cumprir   :SbEndormi2:  . 
Acho que só nos encontramos na Câmara....

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ....Estou a ver essas 10h00 muito complicadas de cumprir   ...


...Vá.....Não sejas preguiçoso....
....uma reunião destas acontece só de vez em quando... temos que manter o espírito !!! Todos os momentos são para aproveitar....

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ricardo,
queres que me levante no Sábado às 7h, portanto (não te chega que eu acorde às 6h30 durante a semana ?). Grande amigo, sim senhor...

p.s.: não vale dizer que já estou habituado!!! NUNCA me vou habiituar...

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Viva
Só venho por um reparo ao excelente programa para o dia 19.
"10:00  Encontro em frente a casa da música na Boavista."
Não acham que para quem vem do sul o estádio do dragão era um local mais acessivel para ponto de encontro?.
1º- É um ponto de referência para todos os condutores que fazem o percurso sul-norte.
2º- Evita-se ir á Boavista e tornar a andar para trás para a 1ª visita.
3º-Ganha-se mais tempo.
Por ultimo, para os adeptos das outras cores sempre era uma oportunidade de reflexão   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:  

Fica a ideia
Cump.

----------


## José M. Viegas

com muita pena minha não posso ir  :Icon Cry:  
 Espero ver as fotos. tou trabalhando  :SbRiche:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Foi o mapa possível até ao momento.
A linha vermelha é o percurso a seguir para quem vem do sul e entra no Porto pela ponte da Arrábida.
A linha azul é o percurso a seguir para quem vem do sul e entra no Porto pela ponte do Feixo.
O quadrado azul é a casa da música.
Para quem tiver dificuldade em encontrar o caminho fica aqui o meu contacto 938126692.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Mais um mapa
Este vai dar a Câmara de Matosinhos.
Mais uma vez é só seguir a linha vermelha.

----------


## Rui Miguel Silva

Contem Comigo  :Smile: )

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Para quem necessitar de amanhã entrar em contacto:
Ricardo Lacerda: 918706562

----------


## João M Monteiro

Rapaziada,

Surgiu aqui um trabalho grande e urgente que, em princípio, me vai obrigar a estar de "plantão" boa parte do dia de amanhã.
Se se confirmar, com muita pena minha (muita mesmo), não vou poder ir amanhã.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá reefamigos

Ora cá estamos nós de volta ao trabalho, depois de mais um dia de encontro de confraternização do nosso forum.

Desta vez no Porto, tivemos a honra de ser amavelmente recebidos como manda a hospitalidade das gentes do norte.

Mais um maravilhoso convivio e confraternização de gente madura e responsável que orgulhosamente nos recebeu e mostou alguns aquarios.

Não posso deixar de realçar a amabilidade de um amigo que se prestou a mostrar-nos o seu aquario de 4000L, coisa que não se vee todos os dias no nosso país. Tambem o Jorge Dias teve a amabilidade de nos mostrar o seu bonito aquario.

Fomos tambem visitar a Natantia, a Miosótis e fizemos a pré-inauguração das instalações da Soal que desde já desejo as maiores felicidades e exitos.

Desta vez o fotografo andou muito esquecido e nem das lojas nem do aquario do Jorge Dias (imperdoavel) mas fico a espera que ele poste no forum fotos do aquario dele. Quanto aos lojistas, espero em breve poder revisita-los e aqui fica a promessa de fotografar as suas lojas para as dar a conhecer a quem não as conhece ainda, tais como os nossos amigos que se encontram no Brasil.

Aqui ficam as fotos, e a todos e em nome de REEFFORUM o nosso muito obrigado.

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Os meus parabens ao pessoal do reefforum por organizarem este almoço, e a todos os membros presentes no almoço, pois foi espetacular.
E ja podem contar comigo para o proximo  :Palmas:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Felizmente tudo correu bem....
Como disse o Júlio, a recepção feita pelas "gentes do Norte" foi grandiosa.
As francesinhas estavam divinais!!!
A visita às duas lojas correu da melhor maneira, estando a Natantia com os aquários bem completos e com óptimas equipas de limpeza disponíveis para venda. A Myosotis apresentou-se como uma nova alternativa para os lados do Norte, com peixes importados da TMC, todos com qualidade e cheios de vida.
A inauguração da Sohal deixou antever um excelente espaço, muito bem decorado, mas que infelizmente ainda não tinha a "vida" que todos gostaríamos de ter visto...

Mais uma palavra de agradecimento aos dois "salgados" que permitiram a invasão à sua casa e que mostraram os seus aquários, ambos com bastantes motivos de interesse para a visita.

Mais uma vez um abraço a todos!!!
Fica já o repto para um próximo evento, desta vez mais para o sul!

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Ricardo, onde estão as fotos que você tirou???
Até agora somente observei as fotos do Julio!!!

----------


## João Mouzinho

Pois é meus amigos... 

O encontro correu muito bem (a começar pela maravilhosa francesinha)... Por mim podiamos fazer um este fim de semana, mas acho que não vai dar...   :Icon Cry:  

Também foi óptimo conheçer algumas das caras que andam escondidas por trás dos nomes e dos bonitos aquários que aqui aparecem...

Também gostei de ir visitar os dois lindos aquários, e um obrigado aos donos que se disponibilizaram em nos receber...

Em relação às lojas, como já conhecia a natantia e a miosótis, fui mais uma vez encher o olho... Só o olho, porque a carteira anda vazia... Fim do Mês..

Quero dar os parabéns à Sohal pela maravilhosa loja que ali estão a montar.... Estou desejoso de ver aquilo cheio de peixarada e corais com fartura para gastar   :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:  

Espero por um próximo encontro para trocarmos mais ideias e para passarmos mais um dia bem agradável...

Um abraço a todos..
João Mouzinho
 :SbOk5:   :SbOk5:

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Infelizmente não pude ir ao encontro, e vivo no Porto, fica para uma proxima. Apenas gostaria de felicitar estas vossas iniciativas, e se não se importassem, alguem me poderia dar indicações de onde fica a loja Soal e Miosótis.

Cumprimentos e Abraços

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Boas Fábio...

A Sohal fica em Matosinhos e a Miosótis fica na Maia.
A morada completa, telefones e mais alguma informação podes encontrar na secção "Lojas do nosso país".

----------


## Rui Bessa

Parabéns ao pessoal da organização do almoço  :Palmas:  
Pelos vistos tudo correu da melhor forma, infelizmente por força maior não pude comparecer  :Icon Cry:  Fica para a próxima.
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------

